# Breeding different locales?



## Trewin (Jan 3, 2016)

So i want to breed my stimsons python but i dont know what locale he is, i got him from amazing amazon. Is it frwned upon to breed different localitys? Thanks


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2016)

Unless you're a "Purist", then no..


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

Ehh it'll be fine, as long as the hybrid hunters don't find you and burn you at the stake


----------



## Planky (Jan 4, 2016)

Post a picture


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 4, 2016)

different people have different ideas; some love hybrids & some love pure locales


----------



## Wokka (Jan 5, 2016)

In any locality you get a range of animal appearances. Breeders often pick the "best " looking animal from a locality and use the locality to describe that animal. In practice a clutch of offspring often includes a range of appearances even though they are from the same parents. So whilst a locality gives you an idea of what an animal looks like there are often variations.


----------



## Trewin (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone, ill just look for a similar looking snake. Ill post a pic from my computer soon


----------

